# DNP protocol



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Whats the general protocol for running DNP?

Heard its very effective and im considering trying it.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

loads of threads, have a search.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Whats the general protocol for running DNP?
> 
> Heard its very effective and im considering trying it.


Dude, seriously? In the section you posted in 2 threads below yours is:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168306-diggys-dnp-log.html

and three below that is:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168398-my-dnp-log-feb-2012-a.html

And thats just on the fist screen. All the info you need is in those. I could understand if the info was hidden and difficult to find, but DNP is a hot topic here right now. You cant actually search on this site for "DNP" as the word is too short however if you type this in to Google:

site:uk-muscle.co.uk DNP

All of it into Google Search box, then the results will be all the DNP posts from UK-Muscle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Have a look at some of the posts that Ausbuilt has put on regarding t3 and dnp use,he is very knowledgable on the subject,


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Take dnp + eat less + move more = serious fat loss


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Take dnp + eat less + move more = serious fat loss


I would just add, take anti oxidants by the bucket full as well. VitC, VitE and ALA - more in my log (all in one place) also in Aus's posts but will need to piece them together.


----------

